# medicare



## CintaCloe (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a question, can you get medicare cover on the De Facto visa 309? in Western Australia.

Thanks . 

xx


----------



## lexiemay (Jun 7, 2011)

don't hold me to this but i do believe spousal/partner/defacto visas do have medicare rights. might be worth contacting medicare to find out. if you go to the medicare website and type in visa the first link that comes up has the elegibility criteria. i'd post the link but given that i have not posted 5 times here yet it won't let me  lol


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

lexiemay said:


> don't hold me to this but i do believe spousal/partner/defacto visas do have medicare rights. might be worth contacting medicare to find out. if you go to the medicare website and type in visa the first link that comes up has the elegibility criteria. i'd post the link but given that i have not posted 5 times here yet it won't let me  lol


Hi Cinta and Lexie.
Here's the link
Medicare
Just googling.
Cheers!


----------

